# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Sleep Paralysis is scary.

## lemoncobbler

I'm one of those people who's afraid of literally everything. At nighttime, I'm always very jumpy, and I still sleep with the light on occasionally. I love lucid dreaming though, and have been lurking this sight since the summer, and I've had a couple of DILDS, but I really wanna WILD. I've tried initiating SP in the morning when its light outside, and I've felt that wave of vibrations before, but i've never heard voices, and I always got too excited and couldn't continue. 

Until last night- I woke on accident at three in the morning, when my cat had to go out. I got back in bed, and was really sleepy. I immediately felt SP kick in, but i've never had it this bad, I closed my eyes and saw a blue circle turn firey red, then felt my heart pound, but when I opened my eyes again, I saw a large black monster sitting on my chest- heard voices, and weird distortions in my room and I tried to scream, but couldn't- and I tried to shake it off, but my body was frozen. it almost felt like I was dreaming. I was eventually thrusted into a completely unrelated dream.

The day after I had that episode, I was so excited, because I was sure that if I tried it again that night, I could get into a lucid dream. But then when night time came arround, I turned into my usual paranoid self, and now, even being by my bed terrifies me.

TL;DR version: Want to WILD, sleep paralysis is scary! How do I make it a little less scary for myself?

----------


## Puffin

Jumpiness at night time is normal to an extent; we're all programmed to react to little noises as part of a survival mechanism in our brains. Saying that, sleep paralysis definitely involves noises and hallucinations, things that we're not used to normally.

Read up about SP, because the more you know about it, the more prepared you'll be for next time. There's nothing "real" about it, because it's all in your head. Know what kind of hallucinations you could get, but only expect to have nice hallucinations - the sensation of floating in an ocean, for instance. Personally, I believe that if you expect something specific to occur in SP, it'll occur. Maybe not that exact thing, but close. Try that. 

Good luck!

----------


## lemoncobbler

Okay, I'll try to keep positive thoughts next time I try this. :'D Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## Connor23

I first experienced sleep paralysis last night and since i didnt plan it it just sorta happened, i was really scared and things started getting weird, like id be half awake and try and RC but i couldnt. it felt so weird i actually thought i was going crazy until i heard extrodinarily loud rushing noises which i then realised was sleep paralysis, then i just sorta waited for about 10 seconds and the darkness unfolded into a dream, it lasted about 5 minutes but i actually WILDed. 

Just make sure you know its sleep paralysis and just ride it out, no matter how it feels and what you hear, just know its not real and it cant hurt you

----------


## elucid

Yeah, try to keep a positive mindset, and dont be scared. Many people go through them.

----------


## silver2k

Same here, my first WILD a few days ago, although I only had loud rushing noise in my ears and then was in a dream :p
But I've experienced scary SP like yours in the past too  :Sad:

----------


## JP

I don't know how I would react to a monster sitting on me, I think I would be more excited than scared. Don't give up on SP due to one bad experience.

----------


## lemoncobbler

At the time, I thought I was dreaming- it just felt like a nightmare. It really wasn't exciting at the time, everywhere I looked, things in my room had distorted into monsters, even my alarmclock. But I never planned on giving up on SP. Its really exciting. I think i'll just keep my eyes closed this time.

----------


## Dreampainter

Everytime I have SP I feel like theres a bad presence in the room. It scares the crap out of me. :\

----------


## aktw4

I get SP quite often, unintentionally. They used to be shit your pants scary, but not any longer. After a while you grow used to it and think "oh, this shit again" rather than "Argh I can't friggen move- HELP!"

Next time you plan on gaining SP, try thinking positive thoughts about it instead of negative things. Imagine an angel sitting on your chest rather than a monster. If you hear roaring sounds, imagine it is nothing but heavy rain or a loud car engine. Etc. Etc.

----------


## halfer

I had this creepy experience one time, a woman whispered "Come with me" right in my freaking ear! Damn that was scary

----------


## RosestreakAiri

I know!!! Is there any way to have lucid dreams without having Sleep Paralysis?

----------


## jimmy2times

Last night during SP, I heard a woman singing about oatmeal.  ::?:  Yeah, it was pretty random. I never heard voices before so it startled me awake.

----------


## lemoncobbler

@RosestreakAiri Yeah- you can DILD or MILD (look for tutorials on the site), but I still think getting over the fear of sleep paralysis should be a priority. You might wake up in sleep paralysis from a regular dream.

----------


## Puffin

> Last night during SP, I heard a woman singing about oatmeal.  Yeah, it was pretty random. I never heard voices before so it startled me awake.



Lol.





> @RosestreakAiri Yeah- you can DILD or MILD (look for tutorials on the site), but I still think getting over the fear of sleep paralysis should be a priority. You might wake up in sleep paralysis from a regular dream.



That's not very likely. Although, many people will experience SP at least once in their lifetime, so it doesn't hurt to know what it's like.

----------


## lemoncobbler

@puffin.
You don't think its likely? I woke up in sleep paralysis before I knew about LDing. My brother has problems with it too. D:

Okay, but one more thing. After I had this incident last wensday, I hadn't remembered a single dream til this morning (almost a week.). I usually have great recall- but this whole last week I was so scared of having nightmares and SP. And I had some again this morning, at the very last minute of the dream, it changes from super happy settings to a girl staring me down, and her face is all bruised up, and she looks super angry and sad at me, and raises a gun to my face. I then wake up in sleep paralysis with that weird vibration in my body and loud wooshing noises right in my ears. I couldn't go back to sleep
That didn't help at all... :/ how do I stop being afraid of this?

----------


## RosestreakAiri

Ya, I've had it once before but I'm scared to do it again and it'll be even scarier than the time before.

----------


## LikesToTrip

The more you do it the more you will get used to it. It was creepy for my friends and I at first as well. Just keep trying and you'll eventually overcome that fear. Now I think its cool and there's no fear at all. Kind of like driving a car. The first few times can be scary and nerve racking, but now its completely natural.

----------


## Panthershark1

honestly not sure if what happened to me was sleep paralysis? so i was laying in asleep, not dreaming form what i recall but sleeping, so i wake up to that frequency noise in your ear when this are quiet, but it was louder than the usual. i embraced it and it got even louder, i continued to embrace until it got so loud it felt it was gunna shatter my ear, i said NO. and it slowly faded in untill i could hear my dads roaring snore move in replacing the noise, thinkin he was snoring the whole time, scary in itself that it covered the noise that well renown shakes the walls. but during this i was conscious but my body was stiff it was really scary! i felt it was somthing satanic like it came with a strange feeling.

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

When you realize that you experience SP every night but don't recognize or remember it might help you over come the fear.  

When I was 18 years old long before I knew anything about LDs I experienced SP and thought it was caused by something dark or evil.  Now every time it happens and I feel the vibrations that accompany SP I find it to be a thrilling and exhilarating experience!  At times the vibrations are so vivid and pronounced that I imagine it feeling like I am in a space capsule reentering the earth's atmosphere or in an old pick-up truck driving on a rough dirt road.  I actually look forward to it, for I know that I am safe and secure in bed and that I will soon be enjoying another wonderful lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## OldBrownShoe

> When you realize that you experience SP every night but don't recognize or remember it might help you over come the fear.  
> 
> When I was 18 years old long before I knew anything about LDs I experienced SP and thought it was caused by something dark or evil.  Now every time it happens and I feel the vibrations that accompany SP I find it to be a thrilling and exhilarating experience!  At times the vibrations are so vivid and pronounced that I imagine it feeling like I am in a space capsule reentering the earth's atmosphere or in an old pick-up truck driving on a rough dirt road.  I actually look forward to it, for I know that I am safe and secure in bed and that I will soon be enjoying another wonderful lucid dream!



i know what you're talking about ,LOL i remember times  i didn't know anything about SP (black monster sitting on my chest and all)thanks to LDing ::D:  SP is just feels so normal .
my advice to op:get used to it(most of us did)..

i still hear voices especially before SP;(singing+gibberish) ,i tried to repeat them after i hear them and ended up laughing once,i was so mad at myself
 :Bang head:

----------

